

Backchannel: an Offline-Capable Web App for the iPhone - LogicHoleFlaw
http://kentbrewster.com/backchannel/

======
kentbrew
This is super-old, you guys. Still useful may be the bits that talk about how
to use web-sniffer.net to determine whether your site is serving manifests
with the proper MIME type.

